# Handheld VHF



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

What would you guys suggest for a handheld marine vhf radio, will be taking it offshore some, but usually not more than 10 mile out.


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

Mainly for skiff, but will also use it for back up on offshore boat, thanks again.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I bought a cheapo $40 midland radio for emergencies. You can get them on eBay and amazon.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Are you going offshore in your skiff? If so, then I'd recommend getting one with removable antenna so that you can make up extension. Or test one in your area out to 10 miles and make sure you can hear CG.

Remember it is the height of the antenna that gives range.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

yea I'm in the market for one too... We won't be going too far out


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

I am also looking for a portable option just in case my main battery dies on the boat, So who out there has a handheld radio, what model/make is the best? anything we should stay away from?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Imo this is something you dont wanna cheap out on.
Spend $200 for a good icom


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Standard Horizon HX 851


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

I have heard good things about these 2 brands:
Standard Horizon
Icom


----------

